

Presenting a genomic encyclopedia of bacteria (and archaea) - j_baker
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/12/presenting-a-genomic-encyclopedia-of-bacteria-and-archaea.ars

======
gort
Actually the paper, or at least the abstract, argues for the need for such an
encyclopedia:

"Our results strongly support the need for systematic 'phylogenomic' efforts
to compile a phylogeny-driven 'Genomic Encyclopedia of Bacteria and Archaea'
in order to derive maximum knowledge from existing microbial genome data as
well as from genome sequences to come."

